# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Fëmijët bëhen agresivë dhe shenjat u mbeten gjatë

## Xhuxhumaku

Fëmijët bëhen agresivë dhe shenjat u mbeten gjatë
23 Shkurt 2013 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Për dhjetë vjet me radhë, një ekip nga Zelanda e Re ka vëzhguar mijëra fëmijë, për të identifikuar evolucionin e efekteve mbi abuzimin me televizionin. Studimi ka verifikuar që rreziku për zhvillimin e sjelljeve antisociale rritet jashtëzakonisht shumë

Televizori
Ekspertët: Fëmijë, maksimumi shihni dy orë në ditë televizor dhe bëni kujdes me ngjyrat e filmave vizatimorë

IRMA DARIA

femijet perpara televizionit (1)

femijet perpara televizionit (2)

femijet perpara televizionit (3)

femijet perpara televizionit (4)


Të parit shumë televizor i bën fëmijët dhe adoleshentët josocialë dhe agresivë. Konfirmimi i rolit potencial negativ mbi zhvillimin e sjelljeve të fëmijëve tanë vjen nga një studim i kohëve të fundit të botuar në revistën Pediatrics. Studiuesit e universitetit Ortago, në Zelandën e Re, kanë marrë nën vëzhgim mijëra fëmijë të lindur më 1972-1973, që nga mosha 5 vjeç deri në 15 vjeç. Në çdo dy vjet ata u pyetën se sa televizion shihnin përgjatë gjithë ditës. U konstatua se tendenca e sjelljeve antisociale dhe agresive ishte mjaft e madhe, rreth 30 për qind më e lartë tek ata që kishin shpenzuar më shumë orë përpara televizorit.

Këto tipare të personalitetit karakterizojnë më pas edhe jetën e tyre kur janë të rritur, duke manifestuar me një tendencë më të madhe përjetimet e emocioneve negative dhe një rritje të rrezikut të zhvillimit të çrregullimit të personalitetit antishoqëror, një çrregullim vërtet psikiatrik ky, i cili karakterizohet nga sjellje të vazhdueshme agresive.

Nuk është hera e parë që arrihet në konkluzione të tilla, por sinjali është gjithnjë edhe më i rrezikshëm, pasi nga pikëpamja neurologjike, mendja e fëmijës deri në 10 vjeç nuk ka një autonomi të plotë dhe imazhet televizive krijojnë një mësim pasiv, shpjegon Maria  Malucelli, specialistja e psikoterapisë konjuktive dhe autorja e studimeve të shumta.

Kjo do të thotë se fëmija nuk është në gjendje të zgjedhë dhe të vlerësojë imazhet dhe mendimet e informacioneve që i ofrohen nëpërmjet televizionit.

Edhe pse studime të tjera kanë hetuar tashmë ndikimin e mundshëm negativ që televizioni mund të ketë mbi fëmijët, ky është studimi i parë në jetën reale, përmes të cilit, është hetuar mbi marrëdhëniet e televizionit gjatë gjithë periudhës së fëmijërisë dhe adoleshencës, duke u lejuar hulumtuesve të gjenin të gjitha zhvillimet ose moszhvillimet e sjelljeve. Por cila është doza e duhur e të parit televizor që u këshillohet fëmijëve?

Nga mosha 5 deri në 10 vjeç jo më shumë se dy orë në ditë, prej të cilave njëra prej orëve të jetë e shoqëruar nga një i rritur, i cili përmes një kodi psiko-moral bën të mundur zgjedhjen se çfarë do të shohin, rekomandon ekspertja. Por përveç sasisë ajo që ka rëndësi është cilësia e përmbajtjes, sepse fëmijët, ashtu si edhe adoleshentët, kanë një nevojë natyrale për tu identifikuar me personazhet që shohin në televizor dhe që i tërheqin ata më shumë.

Si të zgjidhni?

Duhet tu kushtoni vëmendje jo vetëm personazheve dhe historive të filmave vizatimorë, por edhe ngjyrave të tyre. Në bazë të përditësimeve të fundit të testit psikologjik të ngjyrave tregohet se veçanërisht tonet orientale, duke filluar nga ato gri në të zezë në të errët të kuqe, përcaktojnë një forcim të vështirësive emocionale, pohon Malucelli.

Praktikisht, fëmija  i identifikon me një nevojë të së keqes dhe të agresivitetit që i pengon ata të jetojnë dhe të eksperimentojnë emocione të tjera. Prandaj, më mirë të zgjidhni filma vizatimorë në të cilët ka hapësirë për të gjitha ngjyrat që janë më të buta dhe favorizojnë relaksim.

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2013/0...-mbeten-gjate/

----------


## Prudence

hall i madh eshte.ne jemi rritur ne lagje,lloj lloj lojrash,me shume shok e shoqe,por keta femijet tane gjithe me te rendesishme kane kukllat ne TV dhe lojrat elektronike, s'marrin vesh as nga hapa dollapat as nga loja luftash as rasa topi etj etj etj   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> hall i madh eshte.ne jemi rritur ne lagje,lloj lloj lojrash,me shume shok e shoqe,por keta femijet tane gjithe me te rendesishme kane kukllat ne TV dhe lojrat elektronike, s'marrin vesh as nga hapa dollapat as nga loja luftash as *rasa topi* etj etj etj


Po me pelqen kjo loja, luajm bashke?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Vet prindi i ka fajet. 
Mos u ankoni NQS femiu shikon shume televizor per deri sa edhe ju shikoni shume TV. Mos u ankoni qe femijet po lujne me ore te tera para kompjuterit per deri sa edhe ju mbani me ore te tera laptopin mbi preher.  :ngerdheshje:  E kam nga prevoja edhe pse s'jam BABA  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prudence

> Po me pelqen kjo loja, luajm bashke?



te ka ik mosha.....por mos u bej karagjos se s'te shkon me kostumin qe mban

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> te ka ik mosha.....por mos u bej karagjos se s'te shkon me kostumin qe mban


Ke frik se mos te rraf?  :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Vet prindi i ka fajet. 
> Mos u ankoni NQS femiu shikon shume televizor per deri sa edhe ju shikoni shume TV. Mos u ankoni qe femijet po lujne me ore te tera para kompjuterit per deri sa edhe ju mbani me ore te tera laptopin mbi preher.  E kam nga prevoja edhe pse s'jam BABA


Kur se ke provuar mos thuaj. Kane qene kohet ndryshe. Sot nuk di ke te besosh me femijet. Detyrimisht do perqendrohen ne tv edhe lojra me eletronics.

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Kur se ke provuar mos thuaj. Kane qene kohet ndryshe. Sot nuk di ke te besosh me femijet. Detyrimisht do perqendrohen ne tv edhe lojra me eletronics.


E thash kete duke u bazuar ne vellaun dhe djalin e ti. 

I erdhi i ati nga puna nxori laptopin e punes dhe me te vertete kishe po punonte ndonje gja ai luante lojra si needforspead undergrandu.. e djali i ti hapi faqen me lojra y8 dhe luante. Vellau e cortoj lere kompjuterin gjithe diten me ta ndore. Ai ju pergjigj edhe ti bab po lun me lkerre  :ngerdheshje:  Ja mbylli gojen. Sikur vellau te mirrte ndonje liber apo te bente dicka jasht kompjuterit i kish vlere cortimi.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

